# How Far Do You Drive The Ball?



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

One or two threads have touched on driving distances recently. Rather than hijack a thread I thought I would start a new one. Now I know some will try to throw in variables but *lets work on a regular summers day on a flat parkland course*. 50 yards of roll does not count, be sensible. State your average drive, including carry, and your length if you truly nail it. Remember this is for fun so please don't be miserable by wanting to add 30 possible scenarios. Last year I hit one drive on a dry day, downhill that kept running and according to course markers it was 280 yards. That does not count as the conditions turned that into a freak shot.

To start, my average is between 210-220 yards. If I nail it I can reach 230 yards. That is my limit as things stand.


----------



## Spuddy (Oct 9, 2014)

Carry about 230 so maybe 245 with roll.  Longest I've had was 302 but that was downhill and a favourable bounce.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2014)

270-280 average


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

Can of worms now officially opened...........

you do not realise how bad any thread regarding driving distances gets yet do you


----------



## gdc (Oct 9, 2014)

Average between 255-265 yards.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2014)

Honestly I'm not so sure.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 9, 2014)

I went on a GC2 yesterday, mainly to measure the gaps on my irons but I couldn't resist having a go with the driver. Average swing speed was 88 mph giving a carry of around 208 yards with total distance of 230 yards. Best I could do was 92 mph with distance of 223/247 yards, my absolute limit until I can develop some more muscle or learn to control a driver 2" longer.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 9, 2014)

European or African summer?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 9, 2014)

quite variable, probably 210-220 on average.... a bit further on a good day.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Can of worms now officially opened...........

you do not realise how bad any thread regarding driving distances gets yet do you 

Click to expand...

Ha ha. Fair enough. Best in one thread though so as not to hijack another. So far nothing ridiculous.


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 9, 2014)

I can go 250-300+ However! you never asked which direction did you!
Unfortunately I' probably only hitting 25% on my own fairway and my driving is costing me a huge amount of shots each round! to the point on Sunday it will be staying at home and I will be playing a hybrid off the tee to try a pond put a half decent round together...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

Over 300 








Down wind down hill on concrete hard fairways


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			European or African summer?
		
Click to expand...

UK, 20Â°C, no rain, no wind either way


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ha ha. Fair enough. Best in one thread though so as not to hijack another. So far nothing ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

310 yards, all carry


----------



## Lawrence22 (Oct 9, 2014)

As a 27 handicapper my average is probably about 180 yds as I have to include the ones I duff 20 yds off the tee. Thankfully doing that less recently. Decent connection in conditions described usually hit about 240-260.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			310 yards, all carry
		
Click to expand...

With a 7 iron


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			With a 7 iron

Click to expand...

Rocketbladz 8 iron


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Rocketbladz 8 iron
		
Click to expand...

Oh, all right 5 iron then


----------



## dufferman (Oct 9, 2014)

When fitted for my SLDR, the results on the screen were averaging at about 255 carry 270 total. I did hit one total 295, but that was not taken into account for measuring average.

I won a longest drive comp at a corporate golf day 2 Fridays ago, with a 275 yard drive.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2014)

gdc said:



			Average between 255-265 yards.
		
Click to expand...

^^^think I'm in this range usually.


----------



## Slab (Oct 9, 2014)

What a novel idea for a thread... 

180-190 average, but I have to say this is with conforming clothing & headgear! 

Nailed I'll get about 210


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2014)

I can get it way out there.
























Way out over there. Yeah past that tree. Past those bushes, over that fence.  Better just reload.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 9, 2014)

I can hit the ball out of sight. 

But that is more to do with deteriorating eyesight.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2014)

I hit my driver about the same distance as Drive4show's 3 wood, and six feet behind Liverpoolphil's 'right out of the screws, best drive of the day' 

I can get it just past Smiffy, so long enough.:thup:


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			310 yards, all carry
		
Click to expand...

Better than Bubba then?


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I can hit the ball out of sight. 

But that is more to do with deteriorating eyesight.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 9, 2014)

230 to 260 with roll, never thought of measuring from tee to touchdown.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2014)

according to mobitee my average over this summer. 200+ drives, is 237 total with Jetspeed driver and 221 with mini driver.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2014)

Ian_Bristol said:



			230 to 260 with roll, never thought of measuring from tee to touchdown.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty difficult to determine that from the tee if the ground is dry.


----------



## DanFST (Oct 9, 2014)

Should expect to hit it 264-274 according to my swingbyswing, that's till the ball rests not sure about carry. I've cracked considerably further on Trackman, but on the course with my GPS it never seems to work out like that!


----------



## IanG (Oct 9, 2014)

Our 16th has a burn across the fairway at about 220yds from our medal tees. Unless there is a 2 club  tail wind I'm  laying up every time - 'nuff said.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2014)

88-92mph swing speed.

225yd carry

Have managed 1 400yd Drive, though it was a tad breezy! 'Best' 3-wood in the opposite direction went 110!


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

Surprisingly little ******** being posted on this thread.

Only one claiming 300+ yards.
Load of lightweights


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 9, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Better than Bubba then?
		
Click to expand...

Thats my hybrid


----------



## shewy (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm pretty short, 220 on my best day, can't ever recall anyone being 80 yards past me though, 30 yards past me max and thats a big hitter. And played with plenty of different folk in comps this year.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2014)

As has been said these threads are pretty pointless really because they turn into
exaggerations pretty quickly.
Most people don't know the meaning of average it seems.
To have an average of 270-280 over the course of a round lets say 8 drives at
least 4 would have to be over 300 yards to counter act the 250 yard drives to get an average of 275.
Lets take 4 of my drives at North Hants 285+235+250+35=800 average =200.
I can safely say now that anyone who has an average of over 250 over a whole round on the fairway
where it counts needs to come back down to earth.
Oh and another thing to remember is who you have played with because they would know to


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

IanG said:



			Our 16th has a burn across the fairway at about 220yds from our medal tees. Unless there is a 2 club  tail wind I'm  laying up every time - 'nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be laying up with you. Ask the greenkeeper to move the burn 30-40 yards to allow for new technology and big boys with big arms.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Pretty difficult to determine that from the tee if the ground is dry.
		
Click to expand...

We have a couple of holes that are raised so you can see touchdown will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			As has been said these threads are pretty pointless really because they turn into
exaggerations pretty quickly.
Most people don't know the meaning of average it seems.
To have an average of 270-280 over the course of a round lets say 8 drives at
least 4 would have to be over 300 yards to counter act the 250 yard drives to get an average of 275.
Lets take 4 of my drives at North Hants 285+235+250+35=800 average =200.
I can safely say now that anyone who has an average of over 250 over a whole round on the fairway
where it counts needs to come back down to earth.
Oh and another thing to remember is who you have played with because they would know to

Click to expand...


All inwill ill say is that there's more than one average. For me if I'm playing a course I'll use what I know to be the average of a decent and expected drive. I won't take the putter on the tee and lay up if there's a stream 20 yards ahead in case I hit the one duff off the day.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

my 109mph swing gives me 264 carry.  I used to generate 4800/5200 rpm and this seriously killed my distance.  my sldr 430 gives me 30 yards more with 2200/2500 spin


----------



## Ethan (Oct 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			As has been said these threads are pretty pointless really because they turn into
exaggerations pretty quickly.
Most people don't know the meaning of average it seems.
To have an average of 270-280 over the course of a round lets say 8 drives at
least 4 would have to be over 300 yards to counter act the 250 yard drives to get an average of 275.
Lets take 4 of my drives at North Hants 285+235+250+35=800 average =200.
I can safely say now that anyone who has an average of over 250 over a whole round on the fairway
where it counts needs to come back down to earth.
Oh and another thing to remember is who you have played with because they would know to

Click to expand...

Using the mean to measure an average of a skewed set of data or a set with an outlier, such as these, is not very meaningful. The median would be a better way of averaging this data, and in the case of 285, 235, 250 and 35, the median would be 242.5.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2014)

Ian_Bristol said:



			We have a couple of holes that are raised so you can see touchdown will try it tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Raised tee skews the distance though.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2014)

Anywhere and everywhere between 1 yard and 300 odd depending on course/wind/ground etc not to mention the idiot swinging the club!!

Rarely in the direction I intended.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			As has been said these threads are pretty pointless really because they turn into
exaggerations pretty quickly.
Most people don't know the meaning of average it seems.
To have an average of 270-280 over the course of a round lets say 8 drives at
least 4 would have to be over 300 yards to counter act the 250 yard drives to get an average of 275.
Lets take 4 of my drives at North Hants 285+235+250+35=800 average =200.
I can safely say now that anyone who has an average of over 250 over a whole round on the fairway
where it counts needs to come back down to earth.
Oh and another thing to remember is who you have played with because they would know to

Click to expand...

Your 30yder isn't a drive - that's a duff/topped tee shot   Take that 'rogue' tee shot out of the reckoning and you're about 256yds - it's allowable to remove mi***** I think.  Ethan's median is good approach though.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Using the mean to measure an average of a skewed set of data or a set with an outlier, such as these, is not very meaningful. The median would be a better way of averaging this data, and in the case of 285, 235, 250 and 35, the median would be 242.5.
		
Click to expand...

eh!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 9, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			88-92mph swing speed.

225yd carry

Have managed 1 400yd Drive, though it was a tad breezy! 'Best' 3-wood in the opposite direction went 110!
		
Click to expand...

88 - 92 9 handicap. you could be me, you're not 67 years old too are you?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			eh!
		
Click to expand...

would be 250yds - if you removed the duff.  Order the four and take the mid-point (half way between 235 and 250)


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 9, 2014)

Typically a decent shot for me is a fade 240 (in total, with a little roll out) using the driver and a swing speed of around 105. Big hairy draws swinging out of my shoes come out at around 290 (2 measured the week before last) but I'll also have some at 220 when inexplicably deciding the heel is the best part to hit the ball from.

Longest was 368 on the second at Sheringham, Norfolk, with a nice back wind onto a dry fairway. Woof. Won't even think about the shortest...

Picked up a few yards over the last year with a fitness programme but I'll never be a big knocker.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			would be 235yds - if you removed the duff.
		
Click to expand...

I ent got a bloody clue.  I spent all my maths lessons trying to get louise davis to show me her boob's


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			ent got a bloody clue.  I spent all my maths lessons trying to get louise davis to show me her boob's
		
Click to expand...

My mistake  corrected - 250yds is the median without the duff


----------



## Ethan (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			eh!
		
Click to expand...

The median is the middle point in a series of data. So you line up 35, 235, 250 and 285. There is an even number of data points, so you take the mean of the middle two. It deals with data sets that have unrepresentative data points in them. 

Different data sets need different types of analysis. 

Many people think average means typical. OK. What is the average number of arms people have? The answer is not 2, because some people have 0 or 1, but very few have more than 2, so the mean must be less than 2. But the great majority of people have 2 and the median is 2. So what should is the best method for determining the average?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I hit my driver about the same distance as Drive4show's 3 wood, and six feet behind Liverpoolphil's 'right out of the screws, best drive of the day' 

I can get it just past Smiffy, so long enough.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

One drive and you are now John Daly 

I would say average is about 240-250 carry for me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2014)

Ethan said:



			The median is the middle point in a series of data. So you line up 35, 235, 250 and 285. There is an even number of data points, so you take the mean of the middle two. It deals with data sets that have unrepresentative data points in them. 

Different data sets need different types of analysis. 

Many people think average means typical. OK. What is the average number of arms people have? The answer is not 2, because some people have 0 or 1, but very few have more than 2, so the mean must be less than 2. But the great majority of people have 2 and the median is 2. So what should is the best method for determining the average?
		
Click to expand...

 But the model value for number of arms people have is *precisely *2 

Don't ya love stats


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			I ent got a bloody clue.  I spent all my maths lessons trying to get louise davis to show me her boob's
		
Click to expand...

Did she?


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did she?
		
Click to expand...

I wish.  I did look up her skirt getting my rubber off the floor though


----------



## DanFST (Oct 9, 2014)

If we talking about shortest mine is about -130 yards, Don't ask.


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 9, 2014)

If I flush it out of center then 235-245 but would say 75% of the time it's more like 210-220


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

About 235 average. Shame FIR is only 51% this year too


----------



## SVB (Oct 9, 2014)

Spuddy said:



			Carry about 230 so maybe 245 with roll. Longest I've had was 302 but that was downhill and a favourable bounce.
		
Click to expand...

As above on all three counts!


----------



## el marko (Oct 9, 2014)

If i measured using the scorecard i probably average 300-350 yards

On GPS - about 240 carry. Getting about 30-40 yards of roll at the moment with the rock hard ground.


----------



## IanG (Oct 9, 2014)

DanFST said:



			If we talking about shortest mine is about -130 yards, Don't ask.
		
Click to expand...

I had a funny one  a few months back - at the same 16th I mentioned above. My drive hit the wall which crosses the fairway about 40 yards from the tee and bounced back over our heads about 30 yards behind us. After the laughter subsided I found the ball in a horrible lie in the rough, declared it unplayable and walked _forwards_ 30 yards to play it from the tee again.  Felt weird but rules say I can always take stroke and distance


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 9, 2014)

Usually 235-245 carry plus roll.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

el marko said:



			If i measured using the scorecard i probably average 300-350 yards

On GPS - about 240 carry. Getting about 30-40 yards of roll at the moment with the rock hard ground.
		
Click to expand...

I dont understand this ???


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 9, 2014)

anywhere between 240-280

Hit plenty over 300 though and my record is..................

351 

Measured with GPS on a red hot summers day. Must have rolled about 100 yards down the declined concrete fairway on the par 5 7th at Haigh Hall in Wigan.

I have not shut up about it since

FIR gawd knows but i am wild more often than not. Must be every one in 4 drives on a bad day


----------



## Dave1980 (Oct 9, 2014)

Just bought a Ping G30 currently set at 11.5 and have been measuring all of my drives last week and had and average between 270 - 285. Measured about 40 drives in varying conditions with around 5 between 300 & 343. 

Distance ranges from 254 - 343


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't got a clue as I've never measured a drive.
If I feel Ive struck it well and its on the fairway I'm happy.


----------



## Davey247 (Oct 9, 2014)

245-260 for me (though I've measured out to 290 a couple of times and one crazy shot of 340!)  Up from 230-245 year which I'll put down to work in the gym last winter and change in driver from a reg shaft to stiff.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			I wish.  I did look up her skirt getting my rubber off the floor though
		
Click to expand...

For any American readers of this thread I think it needs to be pointed out that Hovis is talking about a pencil eraser and not what you think he means. At least I really hope he meant a pencil eraser.


----------



## Piece (Oct 9, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Now I know some will try to throw in variables but *lets work on a regular summers day on a flat parkland course*. 50 yards of roll does not count, be sensible. State your average drive, including carry, and your length if you truly nail it.

To start, my average is between 210-220 yards. If I nail it I can reach 230 yards. That is my limit as things stand.
		
Click to expand...

On the rare time the Big Dog come out, average 280. Nailed one 300. Maybe, I dunno...I tend measure what's left, not what's gone


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I haven't got a clue as I've never measured a drive.
If I feel Ive struck it well and its on the fairway I'm happy.
		
Click to expand...

Your usually about 10-20 yards past me Dave so I reckon about 330-340 for you :thup:


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			my 109mph swing gives me 264 carry.  I used to generate 4800/5200 rpm and this seriously killed my distance.  my sldr 430 gives me 30 yards more with 2200/2500 spin
		
Click to expand...

so 294 yards carry with 109 SS and 16 handicap- something isnt quite adding up.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm comfortable with a carry anything up to about 200 yards.  200-220 I start to get anxious and anything >220 is a hit and hope.  

Not to bothered in getting bogged down with an average as such but reckon that with roll out I'd be sitting around the 235 - 245 mark.  Have hit a few worldies that have taken me out to around 280-290 but these are very rare. They usually result in a duffed second because of the shock of having a wedge where I'd normally have a long iron or hybrid. The extra distance messes up my normal game plan of duffing a long iron and having a wedge for my 3rd .


----------



## DanFST (Oct 9, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			so 294 yards carry with 109 SS and 16 handicap- something isnt quite adding up.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that? I have a 103 SS and my handicap is higher than 20! SS doesn't equal birdies.


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 9, 2014)

I stopped measuring drives after I hit what I thought was a real beauty, right out the sweetspot and solid as hell- gps'd it to 281. very slightly uphill but I couldnt hit it anybetter, so I sold the driver as it was clearly not far enough and I'm awaiting the launch of the 915 which is going in the bag even before I've even seen one.

to answer the OP though I reckon I'll average about 235 carry running out to 250ish which is enough for any par 4's and I get a crack at the par 5's


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 9, 2014)

DanFST said:



			Why is that? I have a 103 SS and my handicap is higher than 20! SS doesn't equal birdies.
		
Click to expand...

no-one said it did- do you have *294 yards carry* with a driver?


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 9, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Your usually about 10-20 yards past me Dave so I reckon about 330-340 for you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You know me mate, I didn't want to Get my Trumpet out,but your probably about right there


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			You know me mate, I didn't want to Get my Trumpet out,but your probably about right there 

Click to expand...

Jeez, I'm a bigger peashooter than I thought compared to you boys :swing:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 9, 2014)

usually between 180 and 200, can get it over 200 if I really flush it.


----------



## Loz1607 (Oct 9, 2014)

I think my average would be around 260, but have been know to really get hold of the occasional good one and see it go 300+ yards like most it seems.

Have a new Pro force shaft on order for my 913, hoping to get a better ball flight and longer, consistent strikes campared to the stock blue shaft


----------



## Ethan (Oct 9, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			so 294 yards carry with 109 SS and 16 handicap- something isnt quite adding up.
		
Click to expand...

I think he means he now carries it 264 with his SLDR. 109mph driver speed is very respectable, in the Jim Furyk/Luke Donald range. I assume he is a terrible chipper and putter!


----------



## G.U.R (Oct 9, 2014)

Depends what course I'm playing, if it's my local then about a mile and a half, but can be up to 50 miles if the course is worth it.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

Ethan said:



			I think he means he now carries it 264 with his SLDR. 109mph driver speed is very respectable, in the Jim Furyk/Luke Donald range. I assume he is a terrible chipper and putter!
		
Click to expand...

Correct, i meant new distance with sldr is 264. My chipping and putting are ok.  Pitching!!!  Now thats a different story


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 9, 2014)

Depends but probably about 180/200 to 220 on a good hit.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 9, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Your usually about 10-20 yards past me Dave so I reckon about 330-340 for you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like your 2 key broke after typing 20 mate


----------



## mab (Oct 9, 2014)

My swing speed is 99-102mph and my Sunday best drive is 245-250yds carry, with my average obviously being much less.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			I ent got a bloody clue.  I spent all my maths lessons trying to get louise davis to show me her boob's
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My mistake  corrected - 250yds is the median without the duff
		
Click to expand...

Never mind the bluddy median.......I'm more interested in Louise Davis's boobs!!


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 9, 2014)

Average SS = 104mph
Average Total Distance = 265

Can we see a photo of Louise Davis?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dave1980 said:



			Just bought a Ping G30 currently set at 11.5 and have been measuring all of my drives last week and had and average between 270 - 285. Measured about 40 drives in varying conditions with around 5 between 300 & 343. 

Distance ranges from 254 - 343
		
Click to expand...


We have a clear winner!   :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We have a clear winner!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The range mentioned does make judging whether to take a driver on a dog leg pretty interesting.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 9, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			88 - 92 9 handicap. you could be me, you're not 67 years old too are you?
		
Click to expand...

Nope! Half a dozen less!


----------



## Maccy (Oct 9, 2014)

On the range? Up to 250. On the course? Who knows, it fluctuates - that's all I'll say!


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2014)

GeneralStore said:



			Average SS = 104mph
Average Total Distance = 265

Can we see a photo of Louise Davis?
		
Click to expand...

It 109mph and i actually saw her last year.  She is a,recovering heroin addict.  Real shame


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 9, 2014)

hovis said:



			It 109mph and i actually saw her last year.  She is a,recovering heroin addict.  Real shame
		
Click to expand...

I was talking about myself with the 104mph swing speed. 

Hmmm...not big on heroin addicts, normally makes them a little too thin for my liking


----------



## BrizoH71 (Oct 9, 2014)

Average about 230 with anywhere between 10-20 yards of run.

Out of the screws my best has been 260 with similar run.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 9, 2014)

I wouldnt know tbh but when I was consistent with the R1 (yes it did happen for a while) it was around 240 ish with the odd best and the odd 190/200 out of the toe/heel.

I would say of late around 230-250 average if I ignore the mis hits.


----------



## dotty001 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gps measured average is 250 the occasional monster has been measured at 270


----------



## long_iron (Oct 9, 2014)

Generally between 230-250, with the (very) occasional one getting out to 270


----------



## Captainron (Oct 9, 2014)

Ethan said:



			The median is the middle point in a series of data. So you line up 35, 235, 250 and 285. There is an even number of data points, so you take the mean of the middle two. It deals with data sets that have unrepresentative data points in them. 

Different data sets need different types of analysis. 

Many people think average means typical. OK. What is the average number of arms people have? The answer is not 2, because some people have 0 or 1, but very few have more than 2, so the mean must be less than 2. But the great majority of people have 2 and the median is 2. So what should is the best method for determining the average?
		
Click to expand...

Mode? :angry:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 9, 2014)

230.1456548987 YARDS.


Every single time to the millimetre.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 9, 2014)

I do hit the ball a fairly long way being 6'7" tall. Its not always in the direction I require though. In the conditions stated I would be looking to get it out to 300 odd yards


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2014)

If its on the fairway its far enough....
Don't really monitor driving distance but will measure a good one.
Had a couple just short of 300 recently but I'm happy with 250.....


----------



## Dave1980 (Oct 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			We have a clear winner!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

do you think these figures are not reasonable?


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 9, 2014)

I caught one flush on Monday at The Warwickshire, which taking into account the yardage left to the middle etc, we figured was around 270 and the landing area is slightly uphill of the tee.  If everything clicks, then this is what I can get it out to, however, usually, I guess I would be around the 240 yard carry.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dave1980 said:



			do you think these figures are not reasonable?
		
Click to expand...

This thread is for average driving distance not longest. Why not go onto google earth and use the ruler facility to measure your true distances. I think you will be quite surprised how far you actually hit the ball.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dave1980 said:



			do you think these figures are not reasonable?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a good distance for some one in their 70's?


----------



## Siren (Oct 9, 2014)

270 without my slice

230 with it.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I dont understand this ???
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people will measure 150 to the middle of the green on a hole that says 400yds on the scorecard and assume they've driven it 250yds.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			This thread is for average driving distance not longest. Why not go onto google earth and use the ruler facility to measure your true distances. I think you will be quite surprised how far you actually hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the opening post did ask for a distance if "you truly nail one".

Agree with using Google Earth over the scorecard, but I'd trust GPS measurements provided they're taken using the measure distance feature instead of scorecard minus distance to green.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2014)

One of the most humbling experiences a golfer can do is measure his drives into the in wind.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 9, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			One of the most humbling experiences a golfer can do is measure his drives into the in wind.
		
Click to expand...

No, its standing on the tee with a howling gale in your face knowing you can't reach the fairway. Even worse when its not even off the back tees :lol:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a clue really, but I have just Google Earth'd a measurement for a 3 wood I hit today on our 14th.. That appears to show that a good 3 wood strike would carry approximately 230 Yards.. It is a 13 degree 3 wood though, and in all honesty, it does go very nearly as far as my driver.. Which begs the question, why do I need that horrible bloody driver?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Not a clue really, but I have just Google Earth'd a measurement for a 3 wood I hit today on our 14th.. That appears to show that a good 3 wood strike would carry approximately 230 Yards.. It is a 13 degree 3 wood though, and in all honesty, it does go very nearly as far as my driver.. Which begs the question, why do I need that horrible bloody driver?
		
Click to expand...

Because you wont feel like a man when everyone else whips out the driver and you are stood there with a boring billy 3 wood


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 9, 2014)

Further than anyone &#8203;else on here that for sure 




well lets see how that fares and who is sensitive


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Because you wont feel like a man when everyone else whips out the driver and you are stood there with a boring billy 3 wood 

Click to expand...

Are we still talking about golf clubs, or has this thread just turned really surreal?


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			This thread is for average driving distance not longest. Why not go onto google earth and use the ruler facility to measure your true distances. I think you will be quite surprised how far you actually hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I need to increase my estimate :fore:


----------



## el marko (Oct 9, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			I dont understand this ???
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of golfers seem to measure drives based on the hole being 400 yards long and seeing they have 100 yards left to the pin so they must have driven the ball 300 yards.


----------



## JohnnyLarge (Oct 9, 2014)

Mizuno MP650 12 degree, regular flex, Srixon AD333 ball. 89mph swing speed, measured indoors.
220 yard carry, 234 with roll out. Pretty much exactly the same on the course depending on ball used, conditions etc.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 9, 2014)

There was a similar thread around the back end of last year, and I was taking a driver out in a 3 club comp so I decided to use the 'mark ball' button on my SkyCaddie to measure all 15 tee shots that I used it on. The average was around 255 (can't remember exactly) and I believe my ~100mph swing carries it about 240 on an ok hit. If I nail one (no silly wind/hill etc) it'll be around 280 total.

For those that have no idea, how do you decide if it's safe to use a driver on a dog leg where the fairway runs out, or whether to try to carry a bunker if that line is a lot better than going round it?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2014)

Region3 said:



			For those that have no idea, how do you decide if it's safe to use a driver on a dog leg where the fairway runs out, or whether to try to carry a bunker if that line is a lot better than going round it?
		
Click to expand...

Experience...


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

el marko said:



			Plenty of golfers seem to measure drives based on the hole being 400 yards long and seeing they have 100 yards left to the pin so they must have driven the ball 300 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Ah Thanks.
doesn't really explain why the two estimates are 50-100 different!


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 9, 2014)

Average around the 270 mark but drove our 11th twice this year which is 306 to the middle


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

When I got fitted for my driver I had another 10 hits after the fitting to get my averages. So I've taken out the best 2 and the worse 2 out as there was a couple that I leaned into and totally smashed. The average came out at 293, if I take all 10 in then it is 298 :fore:

Im im not sure exactly what my distances are on course, but if I need to carry it 260 to clear the crap I will go over it, but if there's trouble out towards 300 then it is 3W time.


----------



## Leereed (Oct 9, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			Depends what course I'm playing, if it's my local then about a mile and a half, but can be up to 50 miles if the course is worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Top answer


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 9, 2014)

Remarkable ... I didn't realise that the majority could hit it that far. Has anyone on here tried qualifying for the Open or Tour School or does their handicap get in the way  :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

Region3 said:



			There was a similar thread around the back end of last year, and I was taking a driver out in a 3 club comp so I decided to use the 'mark ball' button on my SkyCaddie to measure all 15 tee shots that I used it on. The average was around 255 (can't remember exactly) and I believe my ~100mph swing carries it about 240 on an ok hit. If I nail one (no silly wind/hill etc) it'll be around 280 total.

For those that have no idea, how do you decide if it's safe to use a driver on a dog leg where the fairway runs out, or whether to try to carry a bunker if that line is a lot better than going round it?
		
Click to expand...

Didnt see this post before submitting mine, but this is the reason I put down what my comfortable carry is and when there is a chance of running out of fairway.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			When I got fitted for my driver I had another 10 hits after the fitting to get my averages. So I've taken out the best 2 and the worse 2 out as there was a couple that I leaned into and totally smashed. The average came out at 293, if I take all 10 in then it is 298 :fore:

Im im not sure exactly what my distances are on course, but if I need to carry it 260 to clear the crap I will go over it, but if there's trouble out towards 300 then it is 3W time.
		
Click to expand...

I  didn't realise you moved to Colorado?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't believe I've been at work and missed this


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I  didn't realise you moved to Colorado?
		
Click to expand...

????????????????


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Oct 9, 2014)

My average is around 250. However 50% of the time it's not straight and off to the right.

H4H day I was 20-25 yards short of the LD winner. GPS said I had 124 left to green. So around abouts 300 yards. Was my best drive ever. Shame the rest of my round wasn't that Good!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			????????????????
		
Click to expand...

he's inferring that you must live at altitude..


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I  didn't realise you moved to Colorado?
		
Click to expand...

I've played with Adey he can hit it plenty far enough.

Almost as far as me.... :rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

Has MikeH introduced a rule that "anyone caught fibbing is barred from offers like club fittings" ?
Cos I'm sure the last time this was discussed there were dozens of you regularly banging it out to 310 yards


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			he's inferring that you must live at altitude..

Click to expand...

I know what he's saying....

i know now how far I hit it and if I'm lying then I will obviously end up in a lot of trouble from the tee when it doesn't carry far enough. But a driver SS of 108mph with a smash factor of 1.48 does hit it a long way..........


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

This thread would be more relevant if it was "how straight do you hit the ball?"


----------



## Dave1980 (Oct 9, 2014)

drive4show said:



			This thread is for average driving distance not longest. Why not go onto google earth and use the ruler facility to measure your true distances. I think you will be quite surprised how far you actually hit the ball.
		
Click to expand...

All were measured using the skycaddie mark ball function! That said if they all landed on the fairway and I could hole any putts over 5ft I would not be off 8!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			This thread would be more relevant if it was "how straight do you hit the ball?"
		
Click to expand...

Lets not go into that one. But if you hit it far enough then it doesn't matter as much cause you've only got a short iron from the rough and that's not a hard shot to play.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I know what he's saying....

i know now how far I hit it and if I'm lying then I will obviously end up in a lot of trouble from the tee when it doesn't carry far enough. But a driver SS of 108mph with a smash factor of 1.48 does hit it a long way..........
		
Click to expand...

in that case you must have added 50 yards since i was in the next bay from you at Woodhall


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Lets not go into that one. But if you hit it far enough then it doesn't matter as much cause you've only got a short iron from the rough and that's not a hard shot to play.
		
Click to expand...

There's "straight", "just in the rough" and "WAYYYYY over there"


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			There's "straight", "just in the rough" and "WAYYYYY over there"
		
Click to expand...

WAYYYYYY over there has a familiar sound to it.....................lol


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 9, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Can't believe I've been at work and missed this 

Click to expand...

Me too.

With a decent strike, I carry it 238yds 10in. I measured this by hitting it into the far side of the ditch off the 1st at Blackmoor on the fly. GPS said 239 to carry and my ball was plugged 2in from the top.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Oct 9, 2014)

average (carry and roll) with a decent strike is around 230-240 I caught one beauty this year and went 255 into a bunker that had never been in play before...not from the tee anyway


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			One drive and you are now John Daly 

I would say average is about 240-250 carry for me
		
Click to expand...

Ahh so that's how far my 3 wood went on H4H day


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 9, 2014)

I have sprayed my driver anywhere from 10 inches to 328 yards.  
A good drive hitting a fairway is usually somewhere between 190 and 250 yards in total. Depending on conditions and which course I'm playing - I play parkland and links. No idea what my carry is because I can't measure it. My 328 was gps measured in very windy conditions on a bone dry links (Eden course, St Andrews). My 10 inch masterpiece happened because I thought I would give a bit extra and hit the ball a long way, I couldn't gps measure that one. I'm too inconsistent to know a certain length so I just lay up if there's  any hazard in the 200 - 250 yard range and that's been a good strategy to keep me out of too much trouble. I have a better knowledge of my iron ranges and that's been a bigger help this year than worrying about hitting long distances.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Me too.

With a decent strike, I carry it 238yds 10in. I measured this by hitting it into the far side of the ditch off the 1st at Blackmoor on the fly. GPS said 239 to carry and my ball was plugged 2in from the top.
		
Click to expand...

2" from the top would be 238yds 34in. But that drive is also downhill


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 9, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			2" from the top would be 238yds 34in. But that drive is also downhill 

Click to expand...

240yds 10in then...? Maths is not my strong point.

It is downhill but it's also the first tee so I was holding back a bit...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			240yds 10in then...? Maths is not my strong point.

It is downhill but it's also the first tee so I was holding back a bit... 

Click to expand...

239 carry, I'm guessing you mean you were 2in short? 36in in a yard, 36-2 is 34 so 238yds 34in surely?


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!    Some Daily Mail distances going on again


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			240yds 10in then...? Maths is not my strong point.

It is downhill but it's also the first tee so I was holding back a bit... 

Click to expand...

 At least I told you there was a ditch there. Many on here would not have.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 9, 2014)

Couple of miles I suppose, but only if I catch it just right otherwise it's only about a mile and a half. 
Uphill and into the wind obviously!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2014)

richart said:



			At least I told you there was a ditch there. Many on here would not have.

Click to expand...


What ditch ?


----------



## fenwayrich (Oct 9, 2014)

220 yards at best, hitting around 85%  of fairways. Hopeless with my irons, but I can chip and putt much better than my handicap would suggest.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			in that case you must have added 50 yards since i was in the next bay from you at Woodhall

Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			I've played with Adey he can hit it plenty far enough.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we have a ditch at Kenilworth across the 1st fairway which is a 475yd par 4 off the whites and the ditch is at 285yds and Adey carried it and landed just by the 150yd marker when we had the HDID vs GM day.  Seen a few bounce over it but nobody carry like that so comfortably.

Dufferman also hits a mean ball, what he's doing on his handicap is beyond me, goes to show that high handicappers can nail some big drives but need to concentrate on the short game more as that's where the game is played and won, not off the tee


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2014)

I reckon mine should be in London now after hitch-hiking on 12.58 from North Hants off the 17th tee


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I know what he's saying....

i know now how far I hit it and if I'm lying then I will obviously end up in a lot of trouble from the tee when it doesn't carry far enough. But a driver SS of 108mph with a smash factor of 1.48 does hit it a long way..........
		
Click to expand...

You tell him MadGuy, back in the days when you were advertising your sore knee you were probably hitting it like a big girls blouse. Times a great healer though and dropping from a 12 handicap to 4.6 is some going, good for you  :thup:


----------



## dontfancythisputt (Oct 9, 2014)

Normally about 6 miles. And if im hitting it well 6 miles back!

Ive never been one for getting hung up on distance as im sure im pretty average 230-270 total.  I take the attitude that when the card has room to note down how far im hitting my shots I'll start worrying about it.


----------



## RGH (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.mygolfspy.com/mygolfspy-labs-your-distance-reality-check/

Article from a few years ago about how often golfers over-estimate their distances. My local driving range just posted it on their Facebook page.

Driving is worst part of my game. Just about managed to banish my slice by placing my right foot further back and gripping further down the shaft. Best is probably about 265 but I think 230 would be about my usual. Would like to get it measured properly.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Oct 9, 2014)

On the day your describing with a good hit , carry 230 235 and rolls out around 250


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			I agree, we have a ditch at Kenilworth across the 1st fairway which is a 475yd par 4 off the whites and the ditch is at 285yds and Adey carried it and landed just by the 150yd marker when we had the HDID vs GM day.  Seen a few bounce over it but nobody carry like that so comfortably.
		
Click to expand...

yeah but I was pumped for the match against HDID and got called a girl because I was going to lay up, but decided to give it a big rip with the driver instead. My group worked it out at roughly 340 yards..............:swing:


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 9, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			You tell him MadGuy, back in the days when you were advertising your sore knee you were probably hitting it like a big girls blouse. Times a great healer though and dropping from a 12 handicap to 4.6 is some going, good for you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The knee is nicely heeled thanks, or as good as it will ever be. It is the ret of the body that's the problem. When I saw him at Woodhall I was playing with a knackered hand, the same one I played at Bearwood and King of Kings final with in the weeks following.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 10, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			The knee is nicely heeled thanks, or as good as it will ever be. It is the ret of the body that's the problem. When I saw him at Woodhall I was playing with a knackered hand, the same one I played at Bearwood and King of Kings final with in the weeks following.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, well it's all good but I don't need to hear about the rest of your body. You had mentally lost it with that signature lol, blabbing on about a sore knee 11 years ago, really who cares. 

So what's going on with your handicap? Overnight it looks like you've went from a high handicapper to being not so bad, how did you do that?


----------



## ger147 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Yeah, well it's all good but I don't need to hear about the rest of your body. You had mentally lost it with that signature lol, blabbing on about a sore knee 11 years ago, really who cares. 

So what's going on with your handicap? Overnight it looks like you've went from a high handicapper to being not so bad, how did you do that?
		
Click to expand...

Moved to America.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			So what's going on with your handicap? Overnight it looks like you've went from a high handicapper to being not so bad, how did you do that?
		
Click to expand...

Overnight???
I played against him at Woodhall Spa two (or was it THREE) years ago.
If he was a 9 handicapper, my cock's a kipper.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 10, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Moved to America.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea how that works ... He's dropped from 12 to 4.6 that quick it sounds like you loose a shot if you hit a good shot at the range!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I've no idea how that works ... He's dropped from 12 to 4.6 that quick it sounds like you loose a shot if you hit a good shot at the range!
		
Click to expand...

The simple answer is that he was NEVER a 12 handicapper.
Well, certainly not in the last 10 years


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 10, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The simple answer is that he was NEVER a 12 handicapper.
Well, certainly not in the last 10 years


Click to expand...

Maybe it was 9 ... Still some cut though, very impressive.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Maybe it was 9 ... Still some cut though, very impressive.
		
Click to expand...

I think Adey was playing off 9 at Woodhall


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 10, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			239 carry, I'm guessing you mean you were 2in short? 36in in a yard, 36-2 is 34 so 238yds 34in surely?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is. D'oh! There I go again, confusing feet and yards. Even I was surprised that time I hit a 270yard* wedge. _(*Checks sums to be sure he's not making another arse of himself.)_



richart said:



			At least I told you there was a ditch there. Many on here would not have.

Click to expand...

Indeed Richard but you are a gentleman. I wouldn't expect any less.



Liverpoolphil said:



			What ditch ? 

Click to expand...

Oh, you probably didn't see it Phil. It was in the middle of the fairway...


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2014)

I did manage a driver and wedge to the last at North Hants in H4H


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Yeah, well it's all good but I don't need to hear about the rest of your body. You had mentally lost it with that signature lol, blabbing on about a sore knee 11 years ago, really who cares. 

So what's going on with your handicap? Overnight it looks like you've went from a high handicapper to being not so bad, how did you do that?
		
Click to expand...

I hate playing golf in crappy weather, can't have all these layers on it makes me uncomfortable, shorts and shades is how I like to play. Out here it is 25* on a very average day and most of the summer it was 30+ With only a light breeze. Started from scratch with my handicap and got an app that is keeping track off it so that is a measure of how I'm playing.

P.S. I think how far and straight this new driver goes might have something to do with it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Oct 10, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I hate playing golf in crappy weather, can't have all these layers on it makes me uncomfortable, shorts and shades is how I like to play. Out here it is 25* on a very average day and most of the summer it was 30+ With only a light breeze. Started from scratch with my handicap and got an app that is keeping track off it so that is a measure of how I'm playing.

P.S. I think how far and straight this new driver goes might have something to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: An app ... I hadn't heard of a golf shake handicap until I came on here or for that matter a society one but an App  :rofl:

Fairy tale golf, it's a hoot on here  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Of course it is. D'oh! There I go again, confusing feet and yards. Even I was surprised that time I hit a 270yard* wedge. _(*Checks sums to be sure he's not making another arse of himself.)_



Indeed Richard but you are a gentleman. I wouldn't expect any less.



Oh, you probably didn't see it Phil. It was in the middle of the fairway... 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Quailty mate


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I hate playing golf in crappy weather, can't have all these layers on it makes me uncomfortable, shorts and shades is how I like to play. Out here it is 25* on a very average day and most of the summer it was 30+ With only a light breeze. Started from scratch with my handicap and got an app that is keeping track off it so that is a measure of how I'm playing.

P.S. I think how far and straight this new driver goes might have something to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

i was just looking at the Rory piece in last months mag, he averages 298 with 117. something MPH with the driver, so you are almost as far but with almost 10MPH slower CS. Im about 100 and with a driver and carry about 230 245, so the diff between us is best part of 50 yards for 8MPH, yes there may be differences in smash etc, but something is not right there?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 10, 2014)

We've not had a good witch hunt on here for a while have we?


----------



## AlexDarling (Oct 10, 2014)

as he is playing in 25-30 degree heat with firm fairways no doubt, his yardages will be very close to what he says I would think.

The chap from the Highlands is playing in thicker, colder and certainly more moist air so very understandable he would mistakenly compare like with like.

When I play abroad I take 1-2 clubs less into greens and drives are of humungasaur proportions


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Me too.

With a decent strike, I carry it 238yds 10in. I measured this by hitting it into the far side of the ditch off the 1st at Blackmoor on the fly. GPS said 239 to carry and my ball was plugged 2in from the top.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I was there I carried the ditch, but not by more than a few yards. I hit it pretty well too. Now I know how close I am to not making it, I won't try it again!

The big guys go for the green.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2014)

Birchy said:



			We've not had a good witch hunt on here for a while have we? 

Click to expand...

Im not on a witch hunt. Simply asking a few questions.



AlexDarling said:



			as he is playing in 25-30 degree heat with firm fairways no doubt, his yardages will be very close to what he says I would think.

The chap from the Highlands is playing in thicker, colder and certainly more moist air so very understandable he would mistakenly compare like with like.

When I play abroad I take 1-2 clubs less into greens and drives are of humungasaur proportions

Click to expand...

I think Addy Stated his speeds and carry when he was still over here? i could be mistaken though.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2014)

No more than about 15 miles, as long as the traffic is good.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 10, 2014)

For comparison in this argument, my swing speed is about 118mph average with a carry distance of about 305yds.

I was 20yds longer than Quiros at the Callaway Kings of Distance Day, so plenty of people saw it for themselves 

Apologies for the horrendously egotisticaly post.


----------



## Andre Linoge (Oct 10, 2014)

About 220yds for me.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			I was 20yds longer than Quiros at the Callaway Kings of Distance Day, so plenty of people saw it for themselves 

Apologies for the horrendously egotisticaly post.
		
Click to expand...

Frankly if I could drive it past Quiros I would be shouting it from the roof tops, boring everyone rigid on the story, having him as my avatar crushed under my foot etc. Enjoy that moment, I'm sure you did.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2014)

MendieGK said:



			For comparison in this argument, my swing speed is about 118mph average with a carry distance of about 305yds.

I was 20yds longer than Quiros at the Callaway Kings of Distance Day, so plenty of people saw it for themselves 

Apologies for the horrendously egotisticaly post.
		
Click to expand...


 Ah but was it Dave Quiros the plasterer and forum Member from Dagenham?


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 10, 2014)

Trust me, ouside of the forum i did  

big difference, he's on tour playing golf for a living, my distance means very little!


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 10, 2014)

245 now, average and max - dropped to 235 with the recent weather.

I say now because I've switched to a SLDR mini from my (various) drivers.

strangely given the various responses I still generally find myself hitting my approach shots last  anywhere except forum events of course


----------



## Joff (Oct 10, 2014)

Weird not to include roll. A lot of people will hit the driver 15 yards further than me with carry, but 15 yards behind me with roll. Benefits of a low trajectory. So I'd say about 210 carry.


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 10, 2014)

Regularly in the 250-280 range


----------



## Snelly (Oct 10, 2014)

Very.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 10, 2014)

226 carry 244 tops was my average measured at St Andrews range last month with a 7 yard dispersion, suits me and my tight course


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 10, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			State your average drive, including carry, and your length if you truly nail it.
		
Click to expand...

"Weird not to include roll. A lot of people will hit the driver 15 yards further than me with carry, but 15 yards behind me with roll. Benefits of a low trajectory. So I'd say about 210 carry. "

that's not how I read the question...


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Im not on a witch hunt. Simply asking a few questions.
		
Click to expand...

no it's straight up questions because he has stood next to me on the range, but I was swinging with a buggered hand so not releasing the Clubhead like a normally would.




patricks148 said:



			I think Addy Stated his speeds and carry when he was still over here? i could be mistaken though.
		
Click to expand...

those stats I mentioned where taken over here in an air conditioned fitting bay in Las Vegas at the Taylormade flagship store.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i was just looking at the Rory piece in last months mag, he averages 298 with 117. something MPH with the driver, so you are almost as far but with almost 10MPH slower CS. Im about 100 and with a driver and carry about 230 245, so the diff between us is best part of 50 yards for 8MPH, yes there may be differences in smash etc, but something is not right there?
		
Click to expand...

Just looked Rory's stats on the official PGA website and this is how his look compared to mine. I also put the figures from a theoretical swing speed chart in red, but obviously they are only a guidance for people not the exact figures you should get. I also put yours down too just as a comparison.

Speed    121mph - 108mph - 100mph
Carry.    296 289 - 268 266 - 230 240
Total.     310 312 - 293 287 - 245 258

Rory's stats are taken from the official PGA measuring kit and they more or less line up with a theoretical chart, so do mine so the chart is good and it looks like I getting the most I possibly can out of the driver. 

you said you you have these stats.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

AlexDarling said:



			as he is playing in 25-30 degree heat with firm fairways no doubt, his yardages will be very close to what he says I would think.

The chap from the Highlands is playing in thicker, colder and certainly more moist air so very understandable he would mistakenly compare like with like.

When I play abroad I take 1-2 clubs less into greens and drives are of humungasaur proportions

Click to expand...

i think this is a myth. I am not hitting my irons any further than I did back in the UK. 150 yards is a 9i in the UK and it is a 9i here. Also I'm not getting any extra distance on the fairways due to type of grass as it is very dense and lush unlike summer fairways in the UK that the ball just bounces for miles on.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 10, 2014)

Not as far as these two dudes. Matt Hanger's drive is immense.

http://www.golfchannel.com/media/mo...g-drive-finalists-matt-hanger-and-adam-smith/


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 10, 2014)

My clubhead speed is 105mph, and I drive it about 230.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			My clubhead speed is 105mph, and I drive it about 230.
		
Click to expand...

That is a problem if that's your total distance, either you have your Clubhead speed wrong, or you need to be fitted for a driver, or maybe need a lesson, because something is not right.

Not sure how much you know about the scientific side of driving, but they talk about smash factor. That is basically showing how close to your optimum driving distance you get and that magical number should be around the 1.50 mark. For a SS of 105mph you should up into the 280yard mark.


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 10, 2014)

I know that I drive it way too short for my swing speed. I remember when I got fitted with my driver, my spin ocassionally got over 4000rpm which is probably the cause. It is very annoying as I know I could hit it an extra 50+ yards with lower spin.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 10, 2014)

I drive it further than many, shorter than some and straighter than most. It'll do for me


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I know that I drive it way too short for my swing speed. I remember when I got fitted with my driver, my spin ocassionally got over 4000rpm which is probably the cause. It is very annoying as I know I could hit it an extra 50+ yards with lower spin.
		
Click to expand...


I'd guess ball position is too far back in stance. Possibly hitting down slightly (negative angle of attack). This help to create the massive spin numbers.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I know that I drive it way too short for my swing speed. I remember when I got fitted with my driver, my spin ocassionally got over 4000rpm which is probably the cause. It is very annoying as I know I could hit it an extra 50+ yards with lower spin.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what happened in your fitting then. I had a high spin rate but messing about with shafts got the spin right down and got me my optimum distance. Was it a driver fitting or a hit with some different drivers in the net at American Golf?

What shaft and Clubhead are you using? That swing speed you are defiantly up at the top end of the stiff spectrum, possibly X-stiff if using a stock shaft as they tend to play slightly softer.


----------



## KJT123 (Oct 10, 2014)

I got fit at my local range about 2 years ago, it's a Nike Machspeed Black with a project x 6.0 shaft. I understand that hitting down in it creates huge spin numbers, but I've always tried to hit up on it and when I was fit my AOA was pretty neutral.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 10, 2014)

I have similar clubhead speed and suffered from similar spin. I never found out my actual AOA but I know I made contact low on the fade due to the strike marks. This a grain adds a pile of spin.

Moving the ball forward has got me hitting slightly on the up, catching higher on the face and also seems to be less affected my high spin rate.

Still hitting it all over the place but getting it far further these days. Much higher flight too.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 10, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I got fit at my local range about 2 years ago, it's a Nike Machspeed Black with a project x 6.0 shaft. I understand that hitting down in it creates huge spin numbers, but I've always tried to hit up on it and when I was fit my AOA was pretty neutral.
		
Click to expand...

I would go have a lesson because is not a high launching shaft. Total spin is a combination of side spin and backspin. So if your hitting down and across the ball your total spin will be too high and you will loose tons of distance.

i expected you to say a TM driver with a stock shaft as it is widely known they play a bit softer and are designed to launch the ball high.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2014)

When I'm swinging well I will only miss one or two fairways a round. Not overly worried about how far it goes as I can reach par 4's in two if I'm on the fairway.


----------

